# 06 Pictures



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Getting bored waiting for the snows to show up so I thought I would post some pics from this fall.

A little bonus from a early season goose hunt.









Some October Rainwater basin hunts.









































Some November boatblind action.
















Lesser bling. 8) 

























Some December hunts.

































Some of my favorite random pics.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

very nice, those memories should hold you for awhile!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Looks like some great and memorable hunts


----------



## JPH (Sep 11, 2006)

Nice Job. I miss the Nebraska hunting. I went to school at UNL in the early 80's and man we used to smash resident honks by Branched Oak. At that time NOBODY was hunting the local geese. Lots of bands too.

Cheers :beer:


----------



## proagr465 (Nov 18, 2006)

Very Nice! :beer:


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

those r some sick pics i enjoyed them :lol: :lol:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

wow nice hunts those duck hunts look like some fun!


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

AWESOME PICTURES THANKS FOR SHARING!


----------



## daley_smith4 (Jan 31, 2007)

nice pics but what is the rust on the first band?


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

daley_smith4 said:


> what is the rust on the first band?


Not really sure. These birds were banded in the saltvalley in SE nebraska. Most of the local bands we recover in the area have a brown or rust colored tint to them. The older the bird the darker the band.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

It has been stated in other forums that the reason a band is rustic colored is because the bird "wintered" in a different area than others. There is different , if you want to say chemicals, in one bodiy of water to another. I dont agree with the statement, the older the bird, the darker the band. I shot a 9 year old drake mallard with a spotless, yet worn band


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

kaiserduckhelm said:


> Most of the local bands we recover in the area have a brown or rust colored tint to them. The older the bird the darker the band.


Lincoln poop bands. :lol:


----------



## Tupe (Aug 19, 2005)

What kind of blinds are those stacked in the back of your truck? They look like some sort of sled? Homemade or storebought?

Good looking photos.

Tupe


----------



## daley_smith4 (Jan 31, 2007)

what type of boat blind is that on your jon boat and how long is the boat? and can you maybe send me a link to it


----------



## Patron24 (Dec 24, 2006)

Well looks like your not simply hunters.Your duck and goose killers.Thanks for sharing the pictures. :beer:


----------

